# Scared to go to my own concert!



## fantasywriter24 (Jan 17, 2012)

today i has home from school sick due to 3 ibs attacks i had last night(all over 45 mins long each) and feeling lousy due to a small cold and allergies. Problem is is that tomarow im suppose to sing with my church choir at this fancy church in Seattle, in which we would there for 4 hours and im scared. Im afraid, that since my stomach has been a mess all week and my tummy is hurting, that ill go into a ibs attack during the performance.At my church we have an"escape route/plan" for me in case i need to leave during the performance but at this big fancy church that we have never been to before ,we have no such thing. IT makes me nervous cause without that,if i do go into an attack ill be stuck up there.or i could try to escape but since we are going to another church with another religion i dont know all the rules,guidlines.etc. And the worst thing for me would be to get stuck up there with no way out or to a bathroom and the pain that goes along with ibs attacks. soetimes I cant even move.The idea of not being able to get to a bathroom causes me to get panic attacks. ITs one of my biggest fears since developing this "condition" a few months ago. I tried to email my choir director asking him about what he thinks i do if i get sick but he hasnt answered and tomarow hell be to stressed out for me to have time to talk with him. Im just really worried. we get to the church at 4ish and leave the area at around 9,singing stuck in one space for abt 2 hours. currently i have a major headache(due to allergies,stress and cold), and a massive stomach ache(due to pms and IBS) PLZ help. ANY SUGGESTIONS!!! ps im 15


----------



## allgirlsmom (May 5, 2013)

How did it go with the choir performance? Just curious.


----------

